# Puppy parents health check/tests



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - I think this info is prob already on here somewhere but haven't found it so... 
If the Dog is PRA clear (both his parents clear so genetically clear) is it ok if the bitch has not been tested? or would that mean pups could be carriers.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Dawn 

If one parent is clear either genetically or by dna testing but is mated with an untested bitch then potentially the some of the puppies could be carriers. If you are planning on getting your puppy spayed and not breeding then this is not necessarily a problem. |the only way to ensure they are clear is if both parents are clear. It is also worth considering other health issues that may be passed on such as hip dysplasia, FN and Luxating patellas. Not many breeders test for everything however there are now some that are getting their dogs checked for HD. Have a read about health tests here.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

One of my favourite topics  

Both parents have to be DNA clear to ensure the pups are all clear ... However one DNA clear parents will mean the pups can only be clear or carriers, remember a carrier will never be affected by prcd-PRA, I personally think all parents should be tested but I also think a carrier is a very healthy dog just requires careful breeding ... also a good point to add a clear dog does not always mean DNA clear, as a carrier will never be affected therefore show as clear eye test result via BVA eye testing .. hope that makes sense   

Loads of info on my blog about health and testing


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Hi - I think this info is prob already on here somewhere but haven't found it so...
> If the Dog is PRA clear (both his parents clear so genetically clear) is it ok if the bitch has not been tested? or would that mean pups could be carriers.


Hi Dawn - One thing I would certainly look to check is if both his parents were specifically tested DNA "Normal/Clear" - as JoJo is right in her response.
Just because a breeder's advert can claim that their dogs have clear eye tests - doesn't mean that they were PRA DNA tested Clear. Yes it's confusing - the DNA test is the best test by far. As JoJo points out a "carrier" can have an eye test at a vets with a "Clear" result - but that is just a spot-check test only relevant to the dog's condition at the time of that eye examination (a BVA test).

So - always ensure that when a breeder claims "Clear Eye Test" - it is in fact the DNA test for PRA.

In answer to your question - again as both Sezra and JoJo have pointed out - if you are looking to have your pet neutered then even if it were a "Carrier" you would not have a problem - and even if you did then decide to breed (totally your choice) then you would need to ensure that the chosen partner itself was PRA DNA tested "Normal/Clear".

Stephen x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you to all of you for explaining it.


----------

